# Solved: Excel 2007 unable to save or click on ribbon



## welli (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been using Excel 2007 for over a year with no problems until yesterday. Now when I open a previously saved document, I can make changes to the cells, but cannot click on the Office button or any of the tabs across the ribbon. The only thing I can do is click on the "x" to close the document, which remains in its original form.

If, however, I open Excel first, and then open the same document, I can make all changes and save same. 

Why can I no longer open and edit a document without opening Excel first, and how do I fix this? I'm new at these forums and hopeful that someone can help. Thank you!


----------



## BenTechMac (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,

Try repairing the installation

Click the "Windows" button at the bottom left-hand side of your computer desktop.

Step 2
Click "Control Panel" and then "Uninstall a Program" under the heading "Programs."

Step 3
Scroll down until you see the version of Microsoft Office 2007 you own (such as Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007) and click once to highlight it.

Step 4
Start the repair process by clicking "Change" in the gray bar toward the top of the "Uninstall or change a program" window. Select "Repair" in the window that opens. The diagnostic tool will attempt to find and then repair any problems or errors it encounters.


----------



## welli (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, BenTechMac, this fixed it!


----------



## welli (Jul 8, 2010)

Thomas321, appreciate the response. I wasn't actually trying to change the ribbon--I couldn't click on the ribbon at all; it was as though it was greyed out. Ran repair, and all fixed.


----------

